# .17 Fireball



## Cherry Reds on Snow (Oct 24, 2008)

.17 Rem Fireball??? I'm thinking about getting one in M7 Remington. I'm thinking fox rifle...? Any thoughts?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Had a buddy who use to have one in High School, he called it a 17 Mack IV.
He said it worked pretty well on fox, jack rabbits, etc.

I know the 17 Rem is pretty decent on fox and coyotes, so it isn't much different.

It's a fast caliber. The only problem I can see is the wind drift is substantial.

xdeano


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I never fired one but they look like alot of fun. I would also bet it would make a great fox gun. Heck I may get one myself one day


----------



## yotncooper (Sep 14, 2008)

They are fun to shoot but the wind plays a big factor in acuracy and if youre using one in north dakota you know the wind always visits. they are a little small for shooting yotes and a fox would be pushing it. With a bullet that goes 4200 fps and weighs 22 gr you got to have perfect shot placement (no wind) head is gona drop them like a fly a heart shot they will make it a few yards but any where else you will spend alot of time on foot tracking and chasing down. If it was me and i had the choice to get a fireball or something just as fast or is just as fun i would go with 220 swift if you reload you can load a 46 gr that will go 4100 fps + the 220 has alot more knock down power than the fireball also


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

I've been shooting the little 17. for many years and would not hesitate for 1 minute on shooting fox or coyotes with it, there good for all of 250 yds on a calm day or night and will do a fine job on them My farthest shot on a killed coyote was 320 yds- had a small blood trail to follow for about 50 yds but that was part of the fun- at 150 yds or closer it will drop them in there tracks-

Great little gun- no kick, quiet and fun to shoot- If looking to shoot farther, than a good 22-250 0r larger would be the ticket.

I bought the fireball last year and found it does the same as the reg 17. cal but with a cooler looking case ; only draw back is you should reload your own - store bought bullets are quite pricey.


----------



## red neck hunter (Nov 6, 2008)

i am a new owner of a 17 hmr and i was just wondering if there was anyone that has experiance in the field for shooting yotes with a 17 and is it effective any thoughts will help........ thanks


----------



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

i have a 221 fireball and i love it. its my go to gun now when im out for yotes or jakcs. its an absolute tac driver and will kill out to and further than 300. i went the 22 cal becsue of thne wind factor. im likes the 50 gr sierras and it seems to buck the wind pretty well. just my 2 cents


----------

